# My "winery" has a name and label



## BrianD (Apr 30, 2007)

I've decided on "Glowing Dial Winery" and "Glowing Dial Brewery" for my efforts. I have a wonderful c. 1930 calendar print that I bought about 10 years ago in an antique shop while visiting the area that where I grew up. To me, that print really captures the past and the whole allure of radio listening. It hangs above my 1938 Zenith shuttdial console in the living room.

I'll be assigning a radio manufacturer name to each batch. It helps to have the internet, doesn't it, when you're looking for alphabetical lists of radio manufacturers, etc.


Zenith Zinfandel
Crosley Cabernet Sauvignon
Packard Bell Pale Ale
etc....

Here's my label for the batch I'll be starting next.....







Brian

*Edited by: BrianD *


----------



## grapeman (Apr 30, 2007)

Very interesting ideas Brian. Look great.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 30, 2007)

Brian,


Really nice, interesting label and winery name. My grandmother had a radio like that.


Ramona


----------



## JohnA (Apr 30, 2007)

I love that label, Brian. Paste it on something good!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice...very unigue...


That's what makes this hobby fun...everyone does their own thing....


----------



## BrianD (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I'll probably make the label smaller but taller, making the bottom of the label more suited for the type and year. 


I'm especially looking forward to my gallon batch of *Westinghouse* Welch's Raspberry. I really just need to stabilize that on a final racking and do one more degassing before I bottle. If the tasting along the way is any indication, I'll be doing at least a 3 gallon batch of that again shortly. 

....and my *Philco* Peach has cleared....



Brian


----------



## Crashtest (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Brian, the guy on the label is smoking. Don't let Laura Miller see it. Good looking label and when you say "at least a 3 gallon batch", don't you really mean a 6? 


I love the fact that I can make quite drinkable beverages that others enjoy and share it, and if I work it right (I think we're onto something with the 4 liter bottles for parties), I can share a lot for very little cost. Hey, do you think I should have topped up that Peach Apricot with Tito's Vodka instead of the Chardonnay? *Edited by: Crashtest *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2007)

Unique idea there Brian!


----------



## BrianD (Apr 30, 2007)

Crashtest said:


> Hey Brian, the guy on the label is smoking. Don't let Laura Miller see it. Good looking label and when you say "at least a 3 gallon batch", don't you really mean a 6?



6 gallon batches are too heavy, but worth it for a basically fool-proof kit. I think a 3 gallon batch would be the right size for some of the other things I can see trying over the next year or two.

Crashtest, your peach-apricot was high enough octane.. I think it may have provided a wee bit too much 'social lubrication' as it was. But I enjoyed my one glass.

Brian
*Edited by: BrianD *


----------



## Crashtest (May 1, 2007)

BrianD said:


> Crashtest said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Brian, the guy on the label is smoking. Don't let Laura Miller see it. Good looking label and when you say "at least a 3 gallon batch", don't you really mean a 6?
> ...




Yeah, I think several of us might have had a couple of glasses of the stuff. After one I'm smiling. Lifting full 6 gallon batches to 5 feet high or so is a little tough for me sometimes. We may need a mobile carboy elevator. Leave 'em on the floor until it's time to rack, then ease it onto the lift and raise it up. Yo George! Got any of those things?


----------



## bmorosco (May 1, 2007)

Brian,
Looks great ...awsome and unique Idea!!


----------

